# Transducer Cable



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

I am in the process of redoing my skiff. I am going to install a GPS/Fish Finder and was trying to figure out my best option for the transducer cable. The plug end requires an one inch hole to get it through the transom. I figure I would drill that hole well above the water line. My question is what is the best way to seal that in? I could epoxy it, sand, paint and put a clam shell on it. Problem there is if I need to remove the transducer for any reason it would be a real pain to replace. Do they make a rubber compression fitting similar to a transom plug that as it tightens it squeezes around the wire and plugs the hole? I was thinking I could try and fabricate something but wanted to see what other guys have done. Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ll never drill a hole in a transom for a transducer. There are shoot through hull transducers that work great and no drilling holes.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

X2 on what smack said


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Mine has just the clam shell


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Up and over the transom. If done correctly it will look clean. Transducer cable can be fed back under the deck where all of your power cables, steering cables are fed upwards from below. I’m making my last trip on my old Garmin this weekend and will be installing a new Simrad on Monday. Can take some pictures of the install if interested.


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

Marker10 said:


> Up and over the transom. If done correctly it will look clean. Transducer cable can be fed back under the deck where all of your power cables, steering cables are fed upwards from below. I’m making my last trip on my old Garmin this weekend and will be installing a new Simrad on Monday. Can take some pictures of the install if interested.


That would be awesome. I am a few weeks away so that will definitely help. Thanks.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I used this fitting on my build and have been happy with it so far. The way it’s deisgned it requires only a 1” hole and lets you run the transducer cable plug through it. Above the waterline it almost self-seals, but I’ll still use a dab of silicone on it. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079Q64K45/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Installed my new transducer cable and Simrad on Monday, but work got in the way of posting it until now.

Thankfully most of the spacing going from a Garmin to Simrad was universal, however, the transducer cable is considerably thicker and the connection is twice as large. I used 3/16” nylon clamps and ran a small dab of 5200 into the holes before securing them. Overall not a difficult install but one will need to run a messenger line or use a snake to feed your transducer cable up to the console. Due to the larger size, I swapped out my Ram Mounts for a size “C” which is capable of supporting the Simrad’s weight (2.86 lbs). Due to the larger bracket, I had to drill my own holes which were secured with stainless hardware (10-24 x 1 1/4”) which were ground down once installed so no snagging or sharp edges were present.










If you have any questions or need any recommendations on mounting the units, there are several threads already posted which are helpful and subjective. For me keeping it removable is best, and I don’t have the real estate for an in dash mount.


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for posting. That does look like a great way to do it.



Marker10 said:


> Installed my new transducer cable and Simrad on Monday, but work got in the way of adding it until now.
> 
> Thankfully most of the spacing going from a Garmin to Simrad was universal, however, the transducer is considerably thicker and the connection is twice as large. I used 3/16” nylon clamps and ran a small dab of 5200 into the holes before securing them. Overall not a difficult install but one will need to run a messenger line or use a snake to feed your transducer cable up to the console. Due to the larger size, I swapped out my Ram Mounts for a size “C” which is capable of supporting the Simrad’s weight (2.86 lbs). Due to the larger bracket, I had to drill my own holes which were secured with stainless hardware (10-24 x 1 1/4”) which were ground down once installed so no snagging or sharp eyes were present.
> 
> ...


----------

